# Wirless network not showing on "Wireless Network list"



## Coji (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm aware that there are a lot of wireless issue posts, but they're either not the same issues I'm having or weren't answered.. so here I go.

Late last night I was on the internet, shut down my laptop for no more than an hour, rebooted to find that I couldn't connect to the internet. After rebooting all of my routers, (Wireless being a linksys) I've come to the conclusion it's an issue on my laptop's end.

The laptop is a custom built Notemagix L80 ultra running on Windows XP Pro, SP2.

There are two other laptops in the household, all of which are able to connect to the wireless connection. But when I goto Control Panel > Internet Connections > Wireless connections, nothing shows up. I've tried to manually add the wireless.. to no avail.

I'd greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



I'd also like to see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

